# New Truck



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I have decided to get a new truck I think. The new TT will for sure stress the Hemi to the max mabye my nerves so I have decided to shop and see what I can get.

So to all diesel owners what do you think, of your truck would you buy again and why?

leaning to D-max or CTD and need opinions and where to buy.

Has anyone found really good discounts out there?

Jeff


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

With that question you're going to get 3 different answers. 33% Ford, 33% Dodge, 33% Chevy/GMC

We just picked up a F250 in September and love it!

I picked the ford because of the integrated electric brake, mirrors and overall tow package. The Dodge 2500 was a close second. All three trucks have the good points and bad points. Go drive them and pick the one you feel comfortable with or your DW likes.

For pricing start with carsdirect.com and pick out all the options you want. The site will give you a price range and then used it for leverage.

Good Luck!


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Husker92 said:


> With that question you're going to get 3 different answers. 33% Ford, 33% Dodge, 33% Chevy/GMC


*Good answere! I picked the older 2003 F250 with the 7.3L engine because I have a few friends who have run this model engine for over 300,000 miles (one has 300,000 miles, another has 340K, and one other with a woppin 450K+). I found a 2003 used for $24K. If you are looking for new do what Husker92 said and have fun test driving them all, especially the new F-sieries with the 6.4L twin turbo







. No matter which brand you pick I would suggest checking on the various diesel truck forums (i.e. dieselstop.com and www.ford-trucks.com/forums/index.php , there are quite a few others - these are just two I use) to get a heads up on prices and what to look for as far as used vehicles go.

Your gonna have fun shoppin!!*


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Husker92 said:


> With that question you're going to get 3 different answers. 33% Ford, 33% Dodge, 33% Chevy/GMC
> 
> We just picked up a F250 in September and love it!
> 
> ...


This is a good answer. Bottom line, all will undoubtedly meet your performance requirements, so the real question is which one do YOU like best.

Good Luck, Regards, Glenn


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well if you want the most torque and tons of cab space for those long trips there is nothing better then the Dodge MegaCab. I have a 3500 CTD MegaCab and love it. Nice ride, 12 to 14 MPG towing and 20 to 22 empty (drop the mpg by about two mpg if you are in the mountains for both towing and empty).

Got a very good deal from the largest Dodge dealer in the US which happens to be in Kellogg ID. Dave Smith motors.


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

If you are buying used then Dodge or ford As they have the lowest resale values. If you are buying new then Duramax it holds its resale value much better than the rest. All 3 are good trucks if properly taken care of & all 3 will last about the same. I hope this helps. My first duramax I paid 34k drove it 90k miles & sold it for 21k You cant do that with the others.


----------



## Rich in CO (May 30, 2005)

I have not met any one yet who tows, pulls, that they regret it one bit, and would by another in a heart beat.

I have 2000 Ford 7.3 with 90k touble free miles on the clock and plan on putting an extra 100-200k on it before I buy a new one for my retirement camping & traveling.

As for which one take them for a spin and pick the one you like best they all have their quriks, but all in all they will get the job done and then some.

My borther just bought an 06 Mega cab 5.9 and that thing is sweet. If I was buying now I would look at the Ford & Dodge just cause I don't like the Chevy body much.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I partake of one of the diesel forums, and they just posted this past week that Dodge is taking orders for the 2007's with the 6.7 liter turbo diesel Cummins.

It is still available with the 6 speed manual or the new 6 speed automatic (in house tranny- Aisin 6 speed available only on chassis cab models)

Steve


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

If you can wait just a lil while the "08 Fords are gonna be stump pullers. They also have tested the new diesel engine they are planning on using like, if I remember right, 10 million miles. I know I read that somewhere. Its supposed to be the most tested new engine to ever hit the market.

Carey


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I would like to find used since it's not a everyday truck for me. if it see's 2k miles per quater I would be suprised. So I will be much better off going used and save I hope about 10K.

Lots of info to be had here, but if I go Ford I want the 7.3L know lots of folks who have those and they I believe are bullet proof.

Cummins tried and true and get great fuel economy.

D-max dad has one but he said he would go with a cummins if he had to do it again. He has the lightest foot ever and still can only manage about 16mpg hwy driving.

Keep the opinions coming as it's very good reading from my end.

Jeff


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Do it the DMAX way. More HP and torque and the Allison comes with it. I would get an '07 classic since I don't trust the new GM bodies just yet, nor can you find one for a month and will pay top dollar for it when you do. I believe in a post or 2 ago Rubrhammer offered to give someone a GMID discount.

Behind the DMAX I wouldn't know if to choose the Ford or Dodge. I swear some day Mother Daimler will tell Dodge to use the Daimler engines and so how well will the Cummins be supported . Ford's last motors were just too much trouble. After that Ford trouble you are looking at a brand new engine. You will have to be a trusting soul to by that one.

Try them all you will have fun!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

NJMikeC said:


> Do it the DMAX way. More HP and torque and the Allison comes with it. I would get an '07 classic since I don't trust the new GM bodies just yet, nor can you find one for a month and will pay top dollar for it when you do. I believe in a post or 2 ago Rubrhammer offered to give someone a GMID discount.
> 
> Behind the DMAX I wouldn't know if to choose the Ford or Dodge. I swear some day Mother Daimler will tell Dodge to use the Daimler engines and so how well will the Cummins be supported . Ford's last motors were just too much trouble. After that Ford trouble you are looking at a brand new engine. You will have to be a trusting soul to by that one.
> 
> Try them all you will have fun!


The Cummins has been around for years and still will be, even if Dodge doesnt use it. Its also used in many Chassis type vehicles. Box truxks, etc. I wouldnt worry there. A Cummins can be serviced by any Cummins dealer also, not just Dodge. Cummins will never go away, they are deeply inbedded in the Class 7-8 markets.

Daimler owns Freightliner, Western Star, and Sterling in the Big truck class 7-8 market. By 2010 Daimler will be using only Daimler engines in all there diesel markets including Semi trucks. I seen a 550 hp Daimler diesel at a big truck show a while back. It is a superior design to our US based diesels. Its more pwerful and more economic then our present stuff with smaller cubic inches than our present stuff.. But by 2010 I'm sure Cat, Cummins and Detroit will have something to compete with it.

I wouldnt Knock a Mercedes Diesel. They are about the oldest MFR out there. They know what they are doing. As the years go by our diesels are getting as computer aided and technology advanced as gas engines. It wont be much longer and your not going to be able to even change air, oil, and fuel filters without the help of a qualified tech at a dealer. And that goes for any MFR.

Its sad to say but thats where were headed.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Just for fun, look at this new fangled mess on the new class 7-8 Cats. See that muffler looking thing? It costs 7k to replace it. It like a catylitic converter on a car. See all those pipes hanging off the side of the engine.... What a mess, thats a turbo, all this for 07 emissions regs. I'm telling ya, as for as working on your diesel, were going thru what gasers went thru in the 70's. Just cause Ford has had some trouble doesnt mean someone else cannot. Everyone is having LOTS of trouble!

Click for Cat pic

Right now, all diesels are just a mess!

Carey


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Just for fun, look at this new fangled mess on the new class 7-8 Cats. See that muffler looking thing? It costs 7k to replace it. It like a catylitic converter on a car. See all those pipes hanging off the side of the engine.... What a mess, thats a turbo, all this for 07 emissions regs. I'm telling ya, as for as working on your diesel, were going thru what gasers went thru in the 70's. Just cause Ford has had some trouble doesnt mean someone else cannot. Everyone is having LOTS of trouble!
> 
> Click for Cat pic
> 
> ...


*Good point Carey, no wonder the bigger class diesel mechanics make such a good living....

Jeff,

If you decision leads you to a used Ford 7.3L, check into the '99-2000 models with the forged rods. You can push those babies up towards 500 HP. *


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

I would also suggest the used route if you are going to be buying now. If you like Fords, stay away from the 6.0l. Too many issues. The 7.3l was a good engine but I think there was some trouble with the early 99's. You can tell those from the later versions as the engine plate is on the front says v-8 under the word powerstroke. The ones that say powerstroke on the door are better. For a Chevy, stay away from the first year of the Duramax and don't even consider and diesel GM that isn't a Duramax due to longevity issues. For Dodges, stay away from the 1998.5 - 2002 24-valves, they appear to have issues with injection pumps. Before or after are pretty good.

I don't know about which holds value. I've found that Dodges are hard to come by. I bought mine used, drove it for 5 years and put 100k on it and sold it for $1500 less than I paid for it. They make a lot of Fords and Chevy/GMC's. That should make the prices more negotiable due to the number in the market.

These are all generalizations of course. There are some good running trucks in there but why take the chance. If I were getting an automatic, I'd get a GM with the Allison. I'm a stick guy so I got the Cummins with the low end torque. There are a lot of choices out there. Just take your time and look at the websites mentioned above.

I can't remember if you have a 4x4 or not. I would recommend a 4x4 because diesel's are heavy in the front and tend to get stuck in wet grass.

All the info above is my opinion.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

I just bought a 2500 HD Sierra Classic Crew CAb.with Dmax and Allison Trans. I tried to wait for the 07 new body, but was hearing that they will not be in showrooms until April or May. Also, the new emissions standards are going to result in a 7k price increase. (Scare tactic by the dealer??) There was rebate on the Classic, but that may be gone by now as they get more scarce. I am a GMC person. Wife has an Envoy and the bells and whistles are the same, so shifting between vehicles is not confusing. I can tell a definite difference between the gas and and the diesel. I have pulled my boat (about 4k lbs) and the new truck never shifted out of 6th gear at highway speed. Just strolled along. The 5.3l gas was going in and out of high gear, even with tow mode. Soon I will be able to tell you what it feels like with a 28krs behind it!! (I hope!!) Again, all about what you are used to and want and can do the job regarding what you are going to tow. Do all the math calculations about weight, 
so you only have to buy one time.
david


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Last I talked to the salesman at Dave Smith motors, there was a 5k rebate from Dodge on the '06 2500's and I had a coupon for another 1k off. A new MegaCab 4x2 2500 SLT with CTD, auto trans, limited slip diff and a few other goodies could be had that way for around 32k. I was in pain for 2 days after the family bookkeeper (dw) said no. MegaCab would be the choice for us due to the interior room, ymmv.

Dave Smith is a good way to go if you are buying new. Ask for Pete Ihasz (sp?). The new price I was quoted is around the same range that similarly equipped used 06's are going for around here.

Curtis


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi
I just got a 2007 Chevy 2500HD 4x4 with the Duramax/Allison combo, locking rear axle and tow package. It is the extended cab work truck model. I love it so far but only have about 1000 miles on her.
I am getting 18-20 mpg highway not towing.
I haven't done any long haul towing yet so I don't have a fair milage test for that, but I did pull my trailer 130 miles to Bismarck last week...and got almost 2x the miles on that tank with the trailer.
Power was excellent, I didn't even feel the trailer.
I went with the work truck (WT) model with the upgrade on the front seats (40/20/40 cloth instead of vinyl bench) because I wanted the vinyl floors and didn't want alot of power windows and stuff. There really isn't much difference in the work truck except for a more spartan interior.
The price was great after rebates etc. $32,900...and then subtract my trade in (I got $8000 for my 2000 Dodge)...it was a deal I couldn't pass up. I don't think I paid much more than a good 1/2 ton gasser would have cost new.
So far I am very satisfied.








I am not brand loyal...so I would have purchased from any of the top 3 diesels..GM, Ford or Dodge.
It just happened that Chevy gave me the best deal all around at the time.

You won't be disappointted with the diesel . Hope this helps...GOOD LUCK!
Bill


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

I bought the Chevy Crew Cab, 4x4, DM/Allison combo about 6 monthes ago. It is a great truck. It pulls our 26RS like its not even there. I think any of the turbo diesels will do the same. Make sure you find the one you like. The Allison transmision is what sold me on the Chevy. One thing I don't hear mentioned is when you put it in Tow/Haul mode it will downshift to help you slow down. This is a great feature in mountain coutry!

I was looking for a used truck, but since diesels hold there value, and the difficulty of finding one with out high milage, I decided to look at new. With the combination of rebates, speical financing and more money for my trade I got a new truck (with all the options) for an exta $20 a month. Well worth it to me. I was within $300 of buying a 3 year old 40K truck with minimal options.

An article that is worth reading is at: http://www.edmunds.com/advice/buying/artic...62/article.html. This is a real eye opener of the tactics that are used by some dealers. My truck came with a spray in bed liner (great addition) the dealer had a sticker of $600 for it, the salesman said they were only passing on their costs. While the salesman was getting the keys I called (phone number was posted in bed) and asked how much to put it in a new truck. They quoted $300, when the salesman came back I told him I called and told him what I found. It set a tone for the negotiations. It all went very well and my DW got over the shock of the new truck in a week or two.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

redmonaz said:


> The Allison transmision is what sold me on the Chevy. One thing I don't hear mentioned is when you put it in Tow/Haul mode it will downshift to help you slow down.


 The Dodge tranny in my '06 does the same thing in tow/haul.

The only drawback seen so far is that it is a four speed instead on the 6 speed in the Allison.....if you consider it a drawback.

So far, I can't complain about having four speeds, as with the Cummins, it rarely has to drop out of fourth.









Steve


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I upgraded to a 06 Chevrolet 2500HD Crew Cab with the Duramax/Allison combo.....and it is a big difference in towing. Any of the diesel trucks are a good tow rig. I got the Chevrolet because I sell them and think that they are the best setup available......but that is just my opinion!!!!

After we upgraded the truck, we upgraded the trailer....to a 5er. We towed the trailer to WV, through the mountains, for the first trip and it pulls great. We climbed (I think) 10 or 12 percent grades, with the 30FRKS (8000 pound empty) with a full load of fresh water, and the truck held 50 mph on any grade we came up on!!

Drive all of them and then go by the GM......





















......I mean the one you like them most!!!

Gary


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I have had 12 Fords and I am now on my 13th, last 2 have been Diesel, 6.0 litre turbo's, I have been extremly pleased with all of them. No problem in pulling my Outback 30frks fiver, loaded. They are a 5 speed with the tow/haul option with the integrated braking system, very pleased with both. They have room enough for my wife and myself as well as our 2 collies, and gear. I did put a wind gate (slotted tail gate) on the last 3 and found that helped with the milage as well as handling. It probably paid for itself in 6 months, I will continue to buy Fords until they let me down, I average about 100,000 Klms per year and I am religious about service especially oil changes.
I have also found the Fords to be nicely appointed on the interior.
It all comes down to what you are comfortable with and who has the best service in your area!
Good luck.
Steve


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

jlbabb28 said:


> Well I have decided to get a new truck I think. The new TT will for sure stress the Hemi to the max mabye my nerves so I have decided to shop and see what I can get.
> 
> So to all diesel owners what do you think, of your truck would you buy again and why?
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Jeff!
I'll be perfectly honest with you. I WANTED a GMC Duramax/Allison, but, the dealership I usually deal with would not budge on their prices, so I went and test-drove a Dodge 2500 Cummins. Cummins is in all your big rigs, and it's a diesel, so it's gonna last. It's all in what you like the best and the best deal you can get. Go test drive them all, get your best deals on them all and then make a decision. As for Fords? My dad swore by Fords, and I drove the &^*# out of a '69 Ford F-100 3-speed shift on the steering column when I was in high-school and junior college. 
I bought where I got the best deal, and I did a lot of research on all of them. Like I said, go test drive them all, get your bottom-line deals, see which one more suits your family and their needs and buy THAT one.
Happy hunting!
Darlene


----------



## tomandamber (May 17, 2006)

I have the duramax with the allison trans. If you want to learn more about the duramax's go to to dieselplace.com it is a great site with a ton of info. My truck pulls our 27rsds like it's not there. the engine brake while tow/haul is on, is specific to the duramax's with allison. yes dodge does have one but it is different. my dad has a 30ft fiver that he tows with a 05 ford 6.0l, most of the time he asks to borrow my truck to tow it because it is allot smoother ride and quieter. around the S.F bay area freeways I get around 22 MPG and towing I get about 12 to 16. like fire44 said go test drive the others and then go buy the Chevy.........


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Between my self with an 06 chevy duramax, my cousin with an 02 ford f350 with the 7.3L powerstroke with exhaust, chip set and intake and his brother with the 02 2500 dodge diesel, we all just say you can't beat a diesel. according to the stats the chevy has the best 5'er capacity on a SW truck. but I pull my Laredo, my cousins 5'er weights in about 2K more and used to pull a 36' toy hauler coming in at over 13K when his max is supposed to be 12.2. he has never has any problem pulling at any speed up any hill. My 06 has no problem pulling my 10K loaded up any hill and I can accelerate upon demand from 50 to 70 in an instant.

Just last weekend I needed to bring my small backhoe over to my brothers house for the winter, with the trailer and hoe, I was pulling 4-5K, brought it over the mountain by my house, 3-4 miles long winding road with a 20% or better grade the whole way, didn't even know the trailer was attached to the truck, that's how easy it pulled.
I don't think there is an outback or 35' 5'er out there that can strain any of the 3 US made diesel trucks available today. You buy a diesel, you can pulll just about any trailer out there (with in reason) safely.

I have been amazed at the shear power and agility of my chevy since I got it in August. I have been driving trucks since 1975 when I got my first 62 ford f100, and this has been the best unit to date. I have owned 3 fords, two chevy's, a GMC and even a toyota( sorry no dodges), all had there specific greatness, but the diesel and the HD suspension is definitely superior.

Just my .02


----------



## reeladdiction (Sep 10, 2006)

I also have the ford 7,3 in my 2000 ford excursion pushing 100,000 miles in a few months with no real problems from what i heard stay away from the ford 6.0 but only my 2 cents worth......


----------

